# Yearly crew call list update for 2018



## Fin Reaper

Doing my yearly crew needed call list.
If you want to be included pm me your phone number and when i need folks ill send a text blast.
Need to have own gear and basic experience offshore. 
If you have been on previous years lists pls pm me as well, i have had a phone number change so i wont get your texts.
i try to spend the majority of my time out near the shelf or off the shelf. 
-Bobby


----------



## Cat O' Lies

PM sent


----------



## photofishin

Bobby, you still have my number? I'm in if you need crew


----------



## CaptainHatt

*fishing*

PM sent


----------



## Fin Reaper

photofishin said:


> Bobby, you still have my number? I'm in if you need crew


yes


----------



## FISHIN COUG

Pm Sent


----------



## Cat O' Lies

i'm still here


----------



## jpgrfan

PM sent! 
Thx!


----------



## Bowyer

Message sent

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## MudMarlin

Bobby, I am an ex- deckhand turned college student, haha. 5+ years experience working on sport fishers out of Venice, LA , Port Aransas, TX and Galveston TX. Unfortunately I can't offer you money to help cover trip costs, but I can offer my services as a professional deck hand, boat cleaning, and fish cleaning. If you are ever headed offshore and have room for a +1 please let me know. You can never have enough knowledge and experience onboard the boat when you're headed deep. Especially when guests are involved who may not have as much experience, it evens out the playing field.


----------



## ROBALO 2160

Hey Bobby, Just sent you a PM. Looking forward to fishing with you.


----------

